# best fixed pin sight for 3d



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

*sword 3rd plane micro*

Sword by far.... pins is the only way to go and the sword has to be the best sight i have used.... durable and so easy to fine toon..... and the customer server is unhurd of...:thumbs_up


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*fixed pin sights*

Spot Hogg

Hogg-IT .010 pins


----------



## Fordwrench (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a spott hogg hoggit and a sword 3rd plane micro. the sword works better for me. any bow shooting 300 fps gets the pins on the hoggit bunched up. you can also get the sword with a few .019 pins and .010 pins for the longer shots. i ordered all green pins and i love it.


----------



## Brian_C82 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kadob62 said:


> Spot Hogg
> 
> Hogg-IT .010 pins


Do you use a lens?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Hogg IT*



Brian_C82 said:


> Do you use a lens?[/QUO
> 
> I have used lens in the Hogg It, a 2X. I have three sets of the Hogg it sights, they are very well made and can be ordered with pin size and color configuration of you're choice. As far as pin gaps go, the tournaments we shoot have a 280fps speed limit, i shot 5yrd pin gaps, no problem.
> 
> Great sights, check them out before making you're choice


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

sword apex is dollar for dollar the best the standard sword for about 130.00 comes with all the goodys . Spot hogg is good but will cost alot more for sight with less goodys.


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Go with SWORD*

I would put my money on sword..... I have tried out all out there......
Yea there is some really good ones for sure. But here is why i have one for each bow now, both for 3-d and spots. 
Starters... 
-It is very light weight so no extra foward weight up top. 
- Ease of use, yea it may be nice to have a knob to moved up and down your pins as with others but once you get sighted in there is no need to move it... extra parts now.
- There is zero pin gap, I have noticed it makes a difference as with most out there this is had to get. 
- takes a beating. I shot 3-d and being outdoors there is things getting in your way at times.
- verstility of movement on the slider... if this model is choosen
- can be orderd with mult pin set up's
- great price for what it really is 
- Good light collection 
- You have the ability to put a lens in it later if move of class is desired. 
I could go on but you got to look it over yourself..... all around it is a hard sight to beat for the money.. there are various models out there I have two -- apex 3rd plan micro -- now I wont need nothing else .....
And thats what I got to say about that ....... :teeth:


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with the concensus above SWORD RULES !
I have 3 abd really love them!


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Kadob62 said:


> Spot Hogg
> 
> Hogg-IT .010 pins


Ditto!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It. Move the bar all the way out and you won't have issues with pin gap. I shoot 315 fps and I just use a standard 20-30-40-50-60 yard configuration. I could do 20-27-34, etc. if I wanted to and still not have issues with pin gaps. Plus it is the only sight you can use as a hammer during the off season. Sword is a good one for the money, but the Spot Hogg's take the cake.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*sights*

Thanks for the idea SteveID, i was about to start a cabinet project requiring a hammer, think I'll use my Hogg It instead.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

spott hog hogg it .10 7 pin with the pin wrap.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

There are alot of good sights on the market right now,and the only way you can pick one is to see them all. Viper,Sword,Spot hogg and the list goes on are great sights but you need to find the one that fits u the best. Do u have the money to spend on the top of the line sight in some peoples mind or are u just lookin for a great sight that will last. Look at all over them and talk to as many people as u can about the sight. Then pick on just dont buy one because someone tells u its the best find the one thats best for you. Hope this helps in some way. JMO


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Axcel Armortech


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jfox said:


> Whats the best fixed pin sight for 3D. Im looking at the viper micro tune with a lenz.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:



Where you been dude? Haven't seen you at any of the Ouabache Trails shoots this year???

Oh, btw, I like my Viper 4 pin.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

*the best*

Sword twilight hunter imo is the best out there. Awesome sight and best service, PERIOD. I ordered an up pin for my sword titan and they didnt know what size up pin or the color I wanted. I had wrote it on envelope but they didn't see it at first. You know what happened, You'll never guess. I had wrote my phone down if any questions. Mr. Sword the owner calls me up and says hey this is .......I just about fell over and the pin was get this 6 bucks and works awesome. Do you honestly think ANY other company would do that for a six dollar item. OH yeah, after I talked to him I got it 2 days letter.


----------



## nikola (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hha?*

HHA ol5500 for 3D?


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I order sights and parts regularly from Sword.
I email them with a question,or requesting a price,and they get back to me quickly.
They are willing to help out in any way possible!


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

sword apex hands down!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## morganillusion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

featherlight37 said:


> sword apex hands down!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


x2!


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Where you been dude? Haven't seen you at any of the Ouabache Trails shoots this year???
> 
> Oh, btw, I like my Viper 4 pin.


Thanks for all the advise guys they have a spoot hogg and viper at the local shop Im going to look them over.

(carlosii, I bought some ground down by Dale, Indiana that is next to my lease ground and Ive been working on get it all set up for this fall they have a shoot at Branchville they same day as Quabache and its is closer. Im going to be at the next one so Ill see ya there.):darkbeer:


----------

